# See through leopard gecko heads!!



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

This may already be a well known thing, but nobody told me about it!
I have just in the past week bought my first 2 leopard geckos and have found out that you can see in one ear and straight through their head to the other side!
Just wondered how many other people have noticed this?
It has kept me and my Mum entertained for quite a while looking through gecko heads!:blush:

Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaa

i never knew that

i'll wait until mine wake up later and have a go, lol


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol wierd isnt it :lol2:. Yer we noticed ours too when we first got them. They can also scrunch up there ears to close them...say if they get wet or touched. :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

ha ha wow! will look out for that one!:2thumb:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol... it's definitely interesting. I remember when my leopard gecko was a baby and I held her up to the window to show my mum the 'ear thing'. It completely freaked her out... I think she even used the word 'disgusting'. She's not that easily shocked/disturbed so I rather enjoyed it! :lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha, I noticed this when I first got my geckos too, it's a bit strange isn't it! lol.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i noticed that. it amused me for quite a while. still surprises me occasionally = p


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

With a bit of string they make excellent christmas decorations. Seriously though I took my first one to a vets because I thought it cant be true.


----------

